# Network Driver issue

## CuriousStudent

I'm having trouble finding the driver for my network card. 

Here's my lspci 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

```

Any ideas where I can get it? Thanks in advance.

----------

## DONAHUE

driver is in the kernel, in menuconfig set:

Device Drivers  ---> 

[*] Network device support  ---> 

[*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

<M>   Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

reconfigure, recompile, recopy kernel (with /boot partition mounted, if existing), modprobe r8169, reboot

----------

## CuriousStudent

I'm still unable to connect to wireless.

----------

## DONAHUE

menuconfig: *Quote:*   

>   Networking support --->
> 
>     Wireless --->
> 
>      <*> cfg8021 - wireless configuration API
> ...

 reconfigure, etc, as before

```
emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

modprobe wl

dmesg | grep eth1
```

should say something like Broadcom BCM4727 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller

```
ifconfig -a
```

 should see eth1

more follows

edit: wl driver uses eth1 vice wlan0

----------

## DONAHUE

reference

run 

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant qt4" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge wireless-tools wpa_supplicant dhcpcd ifplugd

nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

edit to: *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

  run 

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

edit to: *Quote:*   

> modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_eth1=15
> ...

 run:

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

rc-update add net.eth0 default

reboot
```

more follows

edits correct 'nano /etc/conf.d/net' path and remove 'rc-update add ifplugd default' as ifplugd is no longer at /etc/init.d; wlan0 to eth1

----------

## DONAHUE

when back up:

if you have installed a display manager/window manager/desktop you can start wpa_gui either by finding an icon for it or by 

```
wpa_gui
```

 in a terminal. Use the gui to select NIC, network. scan, connect, double click the network to edit, enter psk, etc. The scan should pick up the network properties and display them. psk and priority will be your responsibility. when connected save will save a "network" entry in wpa_supplicant.conf for future use. 

If you do not yet have a desktop, run 

```
iwlist scan eth1
```

 and post the result here (feel free to hide the mac address). Will try to provide a working "network" entry. /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.example provides templates if you want to roll your own.

edit wlan0 to eth1

----------

## CuriousStudent

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> reference
> 
> run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You say to edit /etc/conf.d but when I try to it says it's a directory.

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## CuriousStudent

Also should  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf have nothing in it except for the stuff I typed. Since it was empty.

----------

## DONAHUE

yes /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is emerged empty

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.example provides sample filler material

----------

## CuriousStudent

Whenever I do rc-update add ifplugd default  it says ifplugd can't be found.

----------

## DONAHUE

Hazards of using my memory forget about  *Quote:*   

> rc-update add ifplugd default

 

----------

## CuriousStudent

I'm getting this error 

```
iwlist: unknown command `wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help').
```

if I saw eth1 earlier should I change all of the wlan0 to eth1?

----------

## DONAHUE

just 

```
iwlist eth1 scan
```

 then

edit wlan0 to eth1

----------

## CuriousStudent

```
iwlist scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

Last edited by CuriousStudent on Thu Feb 03, 2011 3:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

post 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 pls

----------

## CuriousStudent

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1c:75:08:62:7f:7a  

          inet addr:192.168.1.8  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::1e75:8ff:fe62:7f7a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1984 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2015361 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:308685 (301.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0x2000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ac:81:12:39:48:41  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2400 (2.3 KiB)  TX bytes:2400 (2.3 KiB)

```

----------

## DONAHUE

looks like all uses of wlan0 will need to be replaced with eth1.

I've done this to my earlier posts.

----------

## CuriousStudent

```
iwlist scan eth1

iwlist: unknown command `eth1' (check 'iwlist --help').

```

I keep getting this.

I think I got the syntax wrong but I still get an error.

```
iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

```

----------

## CuriousStudent

Even though I was getting an error WICD worked. Thank you so much for helping me!

----------

## DONAHUE

wicd and "gentoo networking" conlict

at minimum 

```
rm /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update del net.eth1
```

to eliminate conflicts

'iwlist eth1 scan' is correct format

----------

## CuriousStudent

Whenever I start WICD it says Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interfaces. What should I do?

----------

## DONAHUE

Not a wicd user. I would start with googling the precise error message received. It might be good to add dbus hal udev to "USE=" in /etc/make.conf, 

```
emerge dbus hal udev

emerge --sync

emerge --unmerge ifplugd

emerge -uND world

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add udev-postmount default

reboot
```

if you post the exact error, I'll google it also.

Promising google:

 *Quote:*   

> Today my wicd wireless connection gave me an error after 10 months of flawless performance, with a message about dbus. At startup Wicd asked for my root password and then it display the following messages: "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages".
> 
> In case anyone else runs into this problem, here's what I did.
> 
> 1) Check /var/log/wicd for a log file. The last line of the log file reported this error:
> ...

 

----------

